
Michiganders urged to stay indoors in race to stop spread of dangerous EEE - bookofjoe
https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/17/health/michigan-eee-case-suspected-trnd/index.html
======
bradknowles
The illness is: Eastern Equine Encephalitis (EEE), a potentially deadly
illness caused by the EEE virus.

------
bradknowles
Actual title is: Michiganders urged to stay indoors as officials race to stop
the spread of a dangerous mosquito-borne disease

